# Nina Dobrev - Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 - x7 LQ/HQ Update 2



## MetalFan (25 Okt. 2013)

By Michelle Wood (March 2013)

Leider nur in LQ, aber dennoch zum




!



​


----------



## pofgo (25 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Michelle Wood Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 (March 2013) - x1 LQ*

oh ja zum knutschen diese Nina


----------



## Hehnii (25 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Michelle Wood Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 (March 2013) - x1 LQ*

Nur eins und dann noch schlechte Qualität? 
Aber trotzdem :thx: für die Süße! :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Michelle Wood Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 (March 2013) - x1 LQ*

Danke für die süße Ninja


----------



## Manutjee (30 Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Michelle Wood Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 (March 2013) - x1 LQ*

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bjoernsch (3 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Michelle Wood Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 (March 2013) - x1 LQ*

tolles Bild. danke


----------



## MetalFan (10 Nov. 2013)

*Update x2*

By Nino Munoz (June 2013)

:WOW:



 

​


----------



## Sachse (10 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 - x3 LQ/HQ Update*

thanks für Ninja


----------



## Nen (11 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 - x3 LQ/HQ Update*

Thank you for her!


----------



## kiko99 (11 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 - x3 LQ/HQ Update*

Klasse update, vielen vielen Dank! :thx: :thumbup: :WOW:


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 - x3 LQ/HQ Update*

:thx:schön


----------



## AnotherName (12 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 - x3 LQ/HQ Update*

love the 1st pic :thx:


----------



## Manutjee (12 Dez. 2013)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 - x3 LQ/HQ Update*

Thank you for the update!


----------



## Apus72 (23 Mai 2014)

*AW: Nina Dobrev - Photoshoot for 'The Vampire Diaries' Season 5 - x3 LQ/HQ Update*

Update / Qualiupdate 4x



 

 

 

​


----------



## AnotherName (28 Mai 2014)

thanks for updates


----------

